

Artificial Intelligence and the Future of Search - kull
https://medium.com/@DanSodkiewicz/artificial-intelligence-and-the-future-of-search-67a02333bc52

======
biomimic
A Search Engine that Thinks, Almost [http://www2.lbl.gov/Science-
Articles/Archive/sabl/2005/March...](http://www2.lbl.gov/Science-
Articles/Archive/sabl/2005/March/06-genopharm.html)

